# G0439 with G0444



## rdesai7 (Sep 17, 2018)

I am confused on billing G0444 with G0439. 


Is -59 modifier acceptable on G0444 if billing with G0439, or G0444 can be billed without a modifier?

Is -25 modifier acceptable on G0439? I thought -25 modifier is allowed on E/M codes, like 99213, etc. 

Please help me understand the modifiers, any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jhendrix08 (Sep 19, 2018)

I keep hoping that someone will respond to your question, as I have the same one. I've done some research and it's very split...some say G0444 CAN be billed with G0439 and some say it's included and will be bundled with G0439. 

Have you found anything new since your post? Thanks!!


----------



## Pathos (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello,

G0444 may *not* be billed with G0402 (IPPE) and G0438 (Initial AWV). However, if furnished and properly documented you *CAN* bill G0444 with G0439 (subsequent AWV). I would not use Modifier 25 on AWV/IPPE due to the nature of the non-E/M visit, however Modifier 59 and XU might be appropriate.

However, check with your local MAC as they generally have guidelines on AWV billings.

Hope this helps!

Source:

Noridian (local MAC)


----------



## jhendrix08 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks so much.


----------



## cort823@gmail.com (Sep 27, 2018)

*G0439 AND G0438 DX code*

Could someone tell me if there is a certain DX code that needs to be used when billing with G0439 and G0438.
Say a patient comes in for their Preventive Annual visit and they also want to talk with the provider regarding COPD.  Would two E/M levels be used?

Thank you in advance.


----------

